
Show HN: Bones for faster python unit testing - nnako
https://github.com/dmytrostriletskyi/utbone
======
nnako
`utbone` has the ability of creating bones (it provides few now) in specified
folder with specified name for Django and Unittest ways. You can also append
mock and ddt content into default templates with special flag `--topping`.

